

Former Apple engineers have built a $1,495 oven that can identify your food - mikecaputo
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/9/8751947/june-oven-identify-your-food

======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686466)

